# Bolt Gun Drills



## Nikolai308 (Mar 28, 2013)

I am looking to train the guys/myself smarter and harder.  The LE Sniper community is not that big up here in Maine.  It seems that guys are scared of getting cold, wet, frozen behind a rifle for some wierd reasoon. 

I have access to a great working sand pit that allows me to shoot from 0 - 400 + yards.  I also have access to a quarry that allows some incline shooting.  I have a couple of bolt gun drills - but would like to get a couple more to put in the training book.  If you you have some you would like to share that would be great.


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Mar 28, 2013)

Color dot drills?  Facial ID drills....


----------

